# mouse Co2 chamber...



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys....

Im now looking to breed my own mice in bulk-ish....thing is I have had the moral dilemma of whether I could kill them...but have decided I wouldnt mind, simply because I feel that I would be able to offer them a much more intresting and enjoyable life untill their death day...

From what I have picked up over the years of keeping reptiles a Co2 chamber would be the kindest, most humane way to kill them...is it?

Also:

Whats the best way to make a chamber?
Does it take long to kill them?
Whats the best food for them that benifits the snake?

Thank you very much!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

And what kinda co2 do I need?


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Been wondering for a while now the best/most humane way of killing your own mice/rats for feeding as like you said surely you could offer them a better time untill the end.. Kinda like free range organic stuff lol


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

StuOwen86 said:


> Been wondering for a while now the best/most humane way of killing your own mice/rats for feeding as like you said surely you could offer them a better time untill the end.. Kinda like free range organic stuff lol


The free range remark is a very very very good way to put it :2thumb:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/128997-step-step-guide-making-c02.html

hope this helps you


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

popitgoes said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/128997-step-step-guide-making-c02.html
> 
> hope this helps you



That pretty much answers the culling question.
As for feeding the best diet for rats (and i would say mice too) is the shunamite diet.
Shunamite Rats


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

popitgoes said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/128997-step-step-guide-making-c02.html
> 
> hope this helps you


Fantastic cheers :2thumb:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

bbav said:


> That pretty much answers the culling question.
> As for feeding the best diet for rats (and i would say mice too) is the shunamite diet.
> Shunamite Rats


Cheers: victory:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Still so confused about the co2 cylinder...

The small welding Co2 from halfords is 13.99...but im unsure how long it would last...
Dont want a massive one tho as I wont feel comfortable with it in the house....


----------

